# New Baby!



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I've wanted this rat now for about 3 weeks, I saw her at petsmart...bad I know. But she was so cute. She's a dumbo bluish gray, not sure of the color, capped with a head spot. She's about 2 months old. I can't decide on a name though. So far I have Amelia, Darla, Roo, Dandy, Sherlie, Delilah, Delia, Fiona, Dabney, Tawny, Bianca, Gia, Aida or Faye. I'll get a picture up of her as soon as I can so you guys can help.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

My friend was kind enough to hold the baby long enough so I could get a picture of her.


----------



## EdieBird (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to have to come steal her from you! She's ridiculously cute!

Darla, darling...I think that would fit her!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

That or winnie, I just can't decide lol


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

She Looks Like a Darla.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

She looks slate blue to me. ADORABLE! 

And I think she suits the name Faye!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I actually finally picked a name out for her...everyone keeps saying Darla and thats one of my favorite names but I wanted to use it for a dog. I named her winnie for a few hours and then changed it to Darla Faye. She's the cutest little thing. She's real sweet too.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

What a doll! Congrats


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: New Baby! UPDATE*

Thanks, I'm so excited to see how she'll do with the big girls. I'll probably be doing introductions here in a few days. I hate keeping her by herself and I just couldn't take care of 5 if I wanted to. Plus my friend who usually does my quarintine just got herself two girls so they're all in the same house anyway.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

She looks so much more healthier in the second pics... good job!


----------



## Rattiez (Jul 31, 2010)

Shes beautiful


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Is she a blazed?
If so, keep an eye out for Megacolan, even though she is older then 5-6 weeks looks like.

Shes an adorable baby


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Kiko said:


> Is she a blazed?
> If so, keep an eye out for Megacolan, even though she is older then 5-6 weeks looks like.
> 
> Shes an adorable baby


Its like a backwards blaze going from her neck to the top of her head. I suppose it would be considered a head spot but its more than just a spot. I'd say she's about 8 weeks but I'm still concerned and I'm keeping a close eye on her to make sure she's alright.



ema-leigh said:


> She looks so much more healthier in the second pics... good job!


I guess thats what a good diet and love do for an animal and thanks, I just wish I would've been able to take the other baby too but I don't know how I'd be able to keep up with five lol.

I took her and Tilly today to a professional photographer to get their pictures taken. I didn't get to see many of them but he did show me a few and they were so cute. They both just sat there and bruxed the entire time. I'm going back in a few weeks to pick out the ones I want and them I will definitely have to post them.


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness. Shes stunning!  I could just eat her up.
I'm in love with her colour and little face, she looks super happy and healthytoo, Good job. 
Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you, she is just precious in every way. I've never had a rat that just wanted to cuddle 24/7 but thats all she wants to do lol


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Give her a kiss from me?


Shes so adorable. *scritches her head*


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

she's adorable! And i love the name (though I could be partial because my dog's name is darla mae. Pretty close.)


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you! I love her name especially since I have a pretty bad southern accent lol It always comes out funny and usually my boyfriend makes fun of me but he actually thinks its cute how bad my accent gets with her name haha


----------

